# wemgr.exe on vista



## royalg

hello i know this program is used for windows error reporting but everytime its on 
it consumes alot of processing power usaully higher than 50% this is frustrating i have swithced it off using msconfig and it will still come back on at restart but i am able to switch it off 
why is this program so resource heavy and has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Kesava

im not sure about that specific process but maybe its not actually using that much, like in xp (and maybe vista) the system idle process was saying it was using like 50% or something. when in reality it wasnt actually chewing up resources..

anyway wait for a reply from someone who knows what they are talking about


----------



## royalg

as soon as i terminate the process the actual cpu usage shows a hell of a lot less and the system idle proces i believe shows availble cpu usage


----------

